# How do I break open a Minolta Instant pro Polaroid spectra Camera?



## Cavemeg (Feb 15, 2013)

I've owned this camera for a few months now, and have had many complications with it. So far, Ive been able to fix them all apart from one - the flash! 
 
Every time i turn on the camera the flash light flickers off. It's frustrating because if the flash light doesn't charge, and the green light doesn't stay on, I can't get any of the functions buttons on the LCD screen to work. I've tried different things: opening the camera slowly, tapping the camera lightly, and opening the camera in dark and extreme light places. The results are random: sometimes it will stay on and sometimes not. 
 
I tried opening the camera today and nothing turned on; not the LCD screen, not the flash, nada! Instead it released this high electronic sound like a fire engine or a computer when it's loading. It only stops when I close the camera. When it is sounding I can hear it going off from inside the camera that's why i have to break it apart. I think this part might also be connected to the flash. If i can get to it I might be able to fix the sound and the flash. To me it sounds like the wires in the cameras that work the camera noises and the flash are busted. 
 
*Ive ruled out that it's a battery problem since before today the LCD screen turned on and the shutter still worked. Plus this is a new cartridge and Ive only had it for a week. It's something inside the camera that's faulty. 
 
Does anyone have any ideas as to how i break this camera apart but so that I can put it back together again afterwards, or a better way of solving this technical issue? I also accept repair numbers (if there are any)


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

To be blunt & perfectly honest the camera probably belongs in a dustbin
It is probably 12 years old and had a life expectancy of 3 or 4 years when manufactured.
Any possibility of repair is remote and any parts will be extremely hard to find anywhere. A quick Google shows them as collectors items, with appropriate prices & not as guaranteed working cameras.

Apart from seeking advice at local Minolta dealer, which is a remote possibility as most dealers have switched to digital cameras only, I have no other suggestions..


----------

